# Anweisungen durchlaufen



## Java_Azubi (27. Jan 2014)

```
1. public class Aufgabe4 {
2.
3. public static void main(String[] args) {
4. Quadrat q1 = new Quadrat( 2.0 );
5. Quadrat q2 = new Quadrat( q1 );
6. System.out.println( "q1 hat die Flaeche "
+ q1.getFlaeche() );
7. System.out.println( "q2 hat die Flaeche "
+ q2.getFlaeche() );
8. }
9. }
10.
11. class Quadrat{
12. private double seite = 0.0;
13. private double flaeche = 0.0;
14.
15. public Quadrat(){
16. }
17.
18. public Quadrat( double s ){
19. setSeite( s );
20. }
21.
22. public Quadrat( Quadrat q ){
23. setSeite( q.getSeite() );
24. }
25.
26. public void setSeite( double s ){
27. if ( s >= 0.0 ){
28. seite = s;
29. flaeche = s * s;
30. }
31. }
32.
33. public double getSeite(){
34. return seite;
35. }
36.
37. public double getFlaeche(){
38. return flaeche;
39. }
40. }
```
Reihenfolge:
4 – 19 – 27 - 28 – 29 – 30 – 19 – 4 – 5 – 23 – 34 – 23 – 27 – 28 – 29 – 23 – 5 – 6 - 38 – 6 – 7 – 38 – 7


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Jan 2014)

Moin,

toll :applaus::toll:

Gibt es dazu auch 'ne Frage ???:L

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Java_Azubi (27. Jan 2014)

Zu der Aufgabe nicht :idea:


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Jan 2014)

Moin,

ok, dann kannst Du es ja als "erledigt" markieren ..... 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## JavaMeister (28. Jan 2014)

Imho ist die Antwort auch nciht vollständig korrekt.

Der Instruction Pointer druchläuft auch die Member einer klasse vor dem Konstruktor. 

Glaube das ist die herausforderung hier.


----------

